# AJ appreciation



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

No. I would really enjoy this feud if it would just be about Punk and Bryan, but instead they added AJ and Kane into this bullshit.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ's been great thus far. I know there are people like the above who wish it were just them two, but whatever. We still get the great matches between them (well, at Over the Limit and probably again at Money in the Bank, since Kane is just there for filler at the moment) with an interesting angle, so I'm happy.

It's pretty weird to think that a Diva has the most interesting character in WWE at the moment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

<3 AJ.

Kane ran away when she smiled at him lol.

It seems like only D-Bry isn't awkward around her, which is why I hope she helps him win the title.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

AJ is a good wrestler but I don't know why people think she's hot, she looks like a 13 year old boy.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

She's overshadowing both Punk and Kane in this feud. Her and D-Bry are really the only reason to even watch WWE anymore.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

kakashi101 said:


> AJ is a good wrestler but I don't know why people think she's hot, she looks like a 13 year old boy.


1. She doesn't look like a boy. If you think that, you're a fool.

2. I'm a 23 year old (2 years younger than her) that probably looks about 15/16 to some people. Looking younger means nothing, lots of people in their 20s nowadays look really young.

3. AJ is the best diva in the WWE, and is my favorite since Lita's heel run. Never had a favorite before that.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, AJ is awesome. She's really playing the whole crazy girl role well. The AJ/Daniel saga has been great, and I'm always very interested in their segments. Plus the triple threat match at No Way Out promises to be one to remember. Kane is a really under-rated performer, and I'm looking forward to it.

This is what real wrestling was meant to be about. Great matches between talented in-ring performers, plus an interesting storyline between people who can play their roles well, and that keeps you on your toes.

The way they've handled Daniel Bryan's character from day one has been amazing. And him and AJ combine for some awesome segments. Really looking forward to No Way Out for this alone.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Carcass said:


> She's overshadowing both Punk and Kane in this feud. Her and D-Bry are really the only reason to even watch WWE anymore.


This. If they make her go to Kane or Punk, it would be a travesty. But seeing that last segment with AJ, I definitely see her going back to Bryan.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> 1. She doesn't look like a boy. If you think that, you're a fool.
> 
> 2. I'm a 23 year old (2 years younger than her) that probably looks about 15/16 to some people. Looking younger means nothing, lots of people in their 20s nowadays look really young.
> 
> 3. AJ is the best diva in the WWE, and is my favorite since Lita's heel run. Never had a favorite before that.


She doesn't look like an adult, if you threw her into any random high school most people would mistake her for a 14 or 15 year old. 

Point is she isn't attractive and she sure as hell isn't hot. Anyone who thinks so is probably a pedo


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

kakashi101 said:


> She doesn't look like an adult, if you threw her into any random high school most people would mistake her for a 14 or 15 year old.
> 
> Point is she isn't attractive and she sure as hell isn't hot. Anyone who thinks so is probably a pedo


Did you not read my post? Her looking young means nothing to me, because I do as well. So how would it look, 2 15 year olds? LOL. She IS 25, so how old she looks doesn't bother me.

And yes she is attractive. Your opinion on how she looks is irrelevant to people that think she is attractive, tbh, because it won't change just because you think she isn't attractive.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I think she's worth about 2 million a year...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> Did you not read my post? Her looking young means nothing to me, because I do as well. So how would it look, 2 15 year olds? LOL. She IS 25, so how old she looks doesn't bother me.
> 
> And yes she is attractive. Your opinion on how she looks is irrelevant to people that think she is attractive, tbh, because it won't change just because you think she isn't attractive.


You're obviously a pedophile then.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

kakashi101 said:


> You're obviously a pedophile then.


I'm a 23 year old attracted to a 25 year old. Pedophile 4 sure.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> This. If they make her go to Kane or Punk, it would be a travesty. But seeing that last segment with AJ, I definitely see her going back to Bryan.


Her teaming with either Kane or Punk would definitely make me take a break from WWE.



kakashi101 said:


> AJ is a good wrestler but I don't know why people think she's hot, *she looks like a 13 year old boy.*


What's wrong with that? :tyrion


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> You're obviously a pedophile then.


And you're obviously a fucking idiot.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Carcass said:


> Her teaming with either Kane or Punk would definitely make me take a break from WWE.


Well i'm a D-Bry fan ahead of a D-Bry/AJ fan, so I wouldn't stop watching unless her not going back to D-Bry lead to a D-Bry superstars appearance. Although I'm not sure how much I'd like AJ after that, I'm too much a mark for Bryan to forgive that move.

It'd be sickening.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I lol every time I see that Nash/Bryan sig


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> She doesn't look like an adult, if you threw her into any random high school most people would mistake her for a 14 or 15 year old.


She looks like any other 25 year old. The fact that you see her as a 15 year old says a lot about YOU though. Do you often see 15 year olds when you look at women? Might wanna see someone about that, and soon.




Carcass said:


> Her teaming with either Kane or Punk would definitely make me take a break from WWE.


Same here. If WWE can't pull the trigger on storyline greatness that has fallen in their laps what hope do they have when it comes to the heavy lifting.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A few cheeky smiles gets an appreciation thread? Pff....


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> A few cheeky smiles gets an appreciation thread? Pff....


She's great at it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a feeling she might try to stab me in my sleep. 

... that's kinda hot...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't bother with Kakashi101. He thinks Eve is ugly as well.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The current GOAT diva


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally, a great thread. I was really thinking of making this. AJ is really the best thing in the WWE today.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ is awesome in this storyline. Her character is building up so well.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

RAW would be better if it was just 2 hours of AJ stalking people.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

AJ's one of the best things in WWE right now. And she's also really easy on the eyes, but that's obvious. 

I lol'd when Kane just left when she smirked and Daniel Bryan had that look on his face. Her character is fucking great right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ really just deserves a ME spot on Raw. Should probably close the 1000th ep. 










Had a mark moment when she sort of went crazy with Josh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I say Mickie James did it better. She got so over that she got Trish boo'd at Wrestlemania and should have been the next mega Diva after her had WWE actually gave a damn.

That withstanding, AJ has truly excelled in her role and has given me some sort of laugh or intrigue whenever I see her. Although she is on the lowest of the totem pole for me, her recent crazy yet kinky antics have been kind of interesting.

I bet she's a crazy, mean fuck in the bed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

She's been the best part of Raw the last few weeks for me. And she was awesome tonight. Getting rid of Kane, going batshit on Josh, she's mastering this character. Hopefully IF she gets back with D-Bry and D-Bry wins the title, AJ could win the Divas title and they run shit as a power couple.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

HBK15 said:


> RAW would be better if it was just 2 hours of AJ stalking people.


She should stalk my pen!$. I have it on good authority she'll have no problem catching it.




The Winning One™ said:


> I bet she's a crazy, mean fuck in the bed.


According to Jay Lethal she is just that.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ's been the entertaining one all along, not DB.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> She's been the best part of Raw the last few weeks for me. And she was awesome tonight. Getting rid of Kane, going batshit on Josh, she's mastering this character. Hopefully IF she gets back with D-Bry and D-Bry wins the title, AJ could win the Divas title and they run shit as a power couple.


Noticed DB saved her, kinda think this is all the plan. Not sure judging how she is acting, hard to tell. She is just going after everyone. But DB unintentionally saved her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> According to Jay Lethal she is just that.


No wonder he would always be cheerful when he headed to the ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Noticed DB saved her, kinda think this is all the plan. Not sure judging how she is acting, hard to tell. She is just going after everyone. But DB unintentionally saved her.


Noticed that too. Could've just been him trying to go after Kane and he didn't even realize AJ was there, but it is food for thought.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> AJ's been the entertaining one all along, not DB.


Nah, both are GOAT


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All I know is, if DB and AJ get back together and become that championship couple. I will mark, and applaud WWE on this character development of both. (Y)


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DegenerateXX said:


> AJ's been the entertaining one all along, not DB.


No, it's definitely both of them.

AJ has really come into her own since they broke up, though.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

She's definitely won me over. This girl's got something. She is not only by far the most entertaining female on the roster, she is the _only_ entertaining female on the roster.

Her personality also bears an uncanny resemblance to my ex-girlfriend. *shudder*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Did Jay Lethal really call her crazy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Did Jay Lethal really call her crazy?


I actually still wonder about that. where and when did he mention this. AJ is such a character so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Did Jay Lethal really call her crazy?


More or less said she was a hellcat in the sack.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You can totally tell. That face alone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice. (Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> She's overshadowing both Punk and Kane in this feud. Her and D-Bry are really the only reason to even watch WWE anymore.


This. Only reason I watched Smackdown for so long was AJ/Bryan. I'm a Punk fan and actually more interested in the Bryan/AJ side of this match more than anything right now in the WWE. She plays her role perfectly, is gorgeous and has great chemistry with Bryan. I just hope they get back together or at least stay linked for years to come. If she turns heel and real aggressive I think the tables will turn and Bryan will pursue her.




Happenstan said:


> More or less said she was a hellcat in the sack.


It's always the quiet ones. :cool2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cynic said:


> She's definitely won me over. This girl's got something. She is not only by far the most entertaining female on the roster, she is the _only_ entertaining female on the roster.


Not hard when she and Eve are the only ones who get TV time. That Layla push really went far, huh?  Maxine was up there too but they've stopped all the promos and stuff on NXT for some reason. Probably got too good without WWE's permission.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AJ/Bryan are the only mildly entertaining people on both shows right now with the exception of Cody Rhodes. I think it's almost good that the rest of the show is a total crock of shit because it's really giving them a chance to shine (which they have been).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Not hard when she and Eve are the only ones who get TV time. That Layla push really went far, huh?  Maxine was up there too but they've stopped all the promos and stuff on NXT for some reason. Probably got too good without WWE's permission.


Feel bad for Layla tbh, lost her star year to Kelly Kelly, and there are some pretty developed divas working to make a jump over the main roster. Maxine, Paige, Sofia, Shaul, Audrey (I think), and some others. Still wonder if she is gonna work a good feud with Eve or AJ. Would be something to look forward to, imo.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If Josh didn't pop a boner during that segment with AJ, he's a true professional. What a tenacious little freak


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

AJ is a beast. I love her. 

I almost have a feeling that she's playing all three of them right now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not to mention this is the only real storyline going in the WWE. It's been going on for quite some time with no end in sight. With the current microwave booking/writing it really stands out with its depth, longevity and future prospects. This isn't some three week build up for a PPV then have a blow off match, this could follow them throughout their careers if they play it right due to their dynamic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think AJ, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, The Intercontinental Championship (DAT BELT), and Damien Sandow are the only things keeping me from completely refusing to watch RAW at this point because it's pretty bad right now.

Really bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> I think AJ, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, The Intercontinental Championship (DAT BELT), and Damien Sandow are the only things keeping me from completely refusing to watch RAW at this point because it's pretty bad right now.
> 
> Really bad.


I'm digging Sandow too, but he hasn't been on Raw yet...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They might as well just put the Divas title on her. Even though she rarely wrestles, she's the only relevant diva on the roster except for Eve and Eve's basically just a secretary now. Also, it's gonna look good when both her and D-Bry are holding the main titles in their division. They'll be the new power couple in the WWE.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She was probably the only thing about Raw tonight that I actually quite enjoyed. Easily the highlight of the show for me, just goes to show how bad Raw is right now. Not taking anything away from AJ though cause she was good and is the only interesting Diva to watch right now besides Eve.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bryan as WWE champion and AJ as Divas champion would be a great idea. Unfortunately, WWE is pretty dumb in making logical sense.

I don't know where the Macho/Liz comparisons come, which is really crazy when you think deep about it, but Bryan/AJ could be a nice modern version of the HHH/Steph power couple regime if done right.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> I think AJ, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, The Intercontinental Championship (DAT BELT), and Damien Sandow are the only things keeping me from completely refusing to watch RAW at this point because it's pretty bad right now.
> 
> Really bad.


Just think back to the night after WM. Did we ever imagine it could sink this far so quickly?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> They might as well just put the Divas title on her. Even though she rarely wrestles, she's the only relevant diva on the roster except for Eve and Eve's basically just a secretary now. Also, it's gonna look good when both her and D-Bry are holding the main titles in their division. They'll be the new power couple in the WWE.


She would definitely put the title over, just like she did with the FCW title and crown. I say, why not?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The only difference is that they would have no actual power, see as she isn't the boss's daughter.

They would be more entertaining, though, since Bryan never buries people and makes them look better than they are.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She would definitely put the title over, just like she did with the FCW title and crown. I say, why not?


This. Beth and Layla aren't going anywhere soon so why the hell not use this moment and take advantage of her rising popularity.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan/Lee power couple would be piff. Book it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> The only difference is that they would have no actual power, see as she isn't the boss's daughter.
> 
> They would be more entertaining, though, since Bryan never buries people and makes them look better than they are.


Well, neither did Lita or Edge, all about that Kayfabe. Only thing AJ and DB have to work on is their cred.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

They would be their own thing as Bryan/AJ. The two short-sized crazy kids who just love each other and want to tear apart their opponents physically and mentally. It's really a beautiful picture. Imagine Triple H/Steph vs Bryan/AJ at Mania since Hunter's got nothing to do.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Just think back to the night after WM. Did we ever imagine it could sink this far so quickly?


I did but after the Rock and Chris Jericho returning, Punk/Bryan/Sheamus rising so much, and Brock Lesnar making an epic return, you thought they finally got it a tad bit.

Wow.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> They would be their own thing as Bryan/AJ. The two short-sized crazy kids who just love each other and want to tear apart their opponents physically and mentally. It's really a beautiful picture. *Imagine Triple H/Steph vs Bryan/AJ at Mania since Hunter's got nothing to do.*


I would love to see that match.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

this honestly might have been my favorite segment of raw which shows how weak raw was overall but i digress. that interview with josh matthews and her being 'aggressive' was awesome. certainly a better actress than eve.

it'd be nice if she were a heel valet or just diva's champion


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> this honestly might have been my favorite segment of raw which shows how weak raw was overall but i digress. that interview with josh matthews and her being 'aggressive' was awesome. certainly a better actress than eve.
> 
> it'd be nice if she were a heel valet or just diva's champion


It truly made the show for me. 


































Her inner FCW character with a slight bit more crazy is coming out.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Josh most likely had to change his pants after that.

And I don't blame him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I applaud him for being professional the whole time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I would've got deavored if I was in Josh's position. I would've tounged her down right on the spot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

She's become a decent little actress, props to her for improvement. I still do not want to see her on television though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> I would've got deavored if I was in Josh's position. I would've tounged her down right on the spot.


No doubt. I might have even kissed her too. :cool2


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> She's become a decent little actress, props to her for improvement. I still do not want to see her on television though.


Good thing you posted that in her APPRECIATION THREAD, then. (Y)


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just gonna go ahead and bookmark this thread, so I don't lose it for the next time AJ appears on screen. Or any other news about her pops up.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A.J Lee has very well developed her new role very well. Better then I ever hoped for. Right now her thing with Daniel Bryan is getting very interesting. I do think A.J and Daniel B. has something planned at No Way Out. This could lead them to being a power couple, and the WWE could put the belt on her, to continue the fire.:cool2


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So Hornswoggle was in an angle with her in NXT. Didn't know that.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Only good thing about this week RAW was AJ´s character development, i think she is very talented, since NXT, that she has caught my eye and Maxine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> So Hornswoggle was in an angle with her in NXT. Didn't know that.


Yep, and carried that god awful midget into a somewhat tolerable angle with Maxine and Derrick.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

she looked as hot as ive ever seen her on raw tonight.. like she actually had some bounce to her in her T&A where as she looked like a skinny 12 year old girl last I had seen her, maybe she put on a few pounds in a good way.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm loving the AJ role and the involvement, we havn't see this for a bit so its better than the usual script and the we all know what is going to happebn because it is sooo fucking obvious storyline.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

It should be illegal to be this cute :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yep, and carried that god awful midget into a somewhat tolerable angle with Maxine and Derrick.


AJ is not godawful. Hornswoggle did carry her pretty well, though.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

AJ is probably the most fascinating person in the WWE as of now, for me anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> It should be illegal to be this cute :mark::mark::mark::mark:


:datass you're killing me here. 

@Dice Darwin: Other way around. :lmao


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

At first I thought AJ's grip on Josh's tie could be a forboding sign of her alliance with Bryan, but then I remembered not to ever give creative that much credit.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was hoping for a segment with AJ and Kane that ends with Kane calling her a freak, but this was so much better.

This is going so well. Too well. What happens when tjhings go too well? It gets ripped away from us.

OH GOD NO! SHE TUGGED ON JOSH'S TIE! Dat D-Bry ain't nothin' but a bad influence and is gunn get her fired!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

It's funny to see CM Punk fans marking out for AJ

I'll wait until AJ turns on Punk and cost him the title then reunite Bryan (or Kane) :lmao I'll laugh out fucking loud.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Romanista said:


> It's funny to see CM Punk fans marking out for AJ
> 
> I'll wait until AJ turns on Punk and cost him the title then reunite Bryan (or Kane) :lmao I'll laugh fucking loud.


I'm a Punk mark and I'll lose my shit in the best possible way if she turns on Punk and costs him. Compelling TV, nothing more.

It's not possible to hate AJ anyway. Hating AJ is like hating a box of kittens.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

AJ is playing the mad jinx to perfection, and is the only diva, who is relevant, atm. It also brings a uncertain feel to the tripple threat. The smile to Kane also opens a lot of doors for future storylines. Well played.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hopefully they don't pull off some asanine heel turn. Here's an idea...why not give the fans a babyface diva that fans actually like? Crazy idea I know but it might just work.

It would beat the shit out of the one dimensional babyface divas like Kelly & Layla who just smile and wave at fans. A crazy face works pretty well. Just ask Sid & Mickie James.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

She is incredible. Unbelievably hot and a great actress.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

If she gets back with Bryan she needs to become the dominant one in the relationship, going crazy and ordering Daniel around and stuff.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Red sports socks. That is all.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Arseache Kid said:


> If she gets back with Bryan she needs to become the dominant one in the relationship, going crazy and ordering Daniel around and stuff.


That won't ever happen, D-Bry is too much of a man to take orders from a woman. He'll probably go back to telling her what to do, only this time she'll be better at following his instructions.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I think they would actually have a balanced relationship of scheming and manipulating against their opponents while being crazy in love with each other. Since Bryan is a top heel, his cowardice will only reserved against top faces like John Cena and only when he's cornered and he'd still try to fight his way out of it. He can't be a top heel if he's controlled by his own woman, that would make him Stevie Richards Superstars/NXT jobber like Johnny Curtis.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm in love with her.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah she is great in the current role she's in. And man is she sexy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This motherfucking storyline should be main-eventing and given more time on Raw. Your future stars are right here: Punk, Bryan and AJ. Push them correctly for God's sake. Cena doesn't need a main-event spot, he's already big enough. 

I can't believe how stupid Vince is right now.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> This motherfucking storyline should be main-eventing and given more time on Raw. Your future stars are right here: Punk, Bryan and AJ. Push them correctly for God's sake. Cena doesn't need a main-event spot, he's already big enough.
> 
> I can't believe how stupid Vince is right now.


So obvious, so tragic

They are suffering with a shallow talent pool, even though they have the talent. Each week passes and we're seeing the same incredible names being squandered or just simply positioned in a way that renders them neither the main focus or draw.

Instead we get the same smirking c*nt in Cena, guys like Triple H, Big Johnny and Cole who are sucking up all the heat but aren't even full time roster guys, and Big Show by way of 1998.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ is creepy with this aggressive girl gimmick


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

AJ is incredible.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

AJ is incredibly overrated on this forum.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

JohnTheRevelator said:


> AJ is incredibly overrated on this forum.


APPRECIATION THREAD, GUY. IF YOU DON'T LIKE HER, GO MAKE A HATE THREAD.

She's just incredibly awesome. Can't wait until she helps D-Bry get his WWE Title.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

She sucks, extremely unsympathic with her 12 year old boy like expressions, no charisma or mic skills whatsoever, and she's simply not a woman made for TV.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

1. I :mark: out when I saw a AJ appreciation thread.
2. I'm not even going to try to defend the "13 year old boy" comments of AJ. I like how that's really the only thing people have to say about her. Regardless of what anyone says, majority of all the guys saying shit about her would still get with her if she wasn't a character on TV. She's beautiful, Sexy (there's a difference in the two) and she's a huge comic and video game nerd. Fuck that's the perfect girl friend right there!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm really diggin her facial expressions.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

johnsos7 said:


> Hopefully they don't pull off some asanine heel turn. Here's an idea...why not give the fans a babyface diva that fans actually like? Crazy idea I know but it might just work.
> 
> It would beat the shit out of the one dimensional babyface divas like Kelly & Layla who just smile and wave at fans. A crazy face works pretty well. Just ask Sid & Mickie James.


What does Sid James have to do with any of this? (I'm sorry, I couldn't resist)

AJ's recent work is pretty entertaining, but I think people are over-reacting slightly. Unfortunately this is going to end the same way a lot of recent angles do, with some crappy twist leading to Punk retaining the title after AJ teases helping Bryan at the PPV. After that she will get shoved aside again, unless they get really stupid and have Kane defending her against Bryan as the next feud.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

AJ is hot. Period.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

She looks like a 12 year old boy? Never seen a boy look anything like that. I'm starting to think some of you have had some really fucked up childhoods if you think that's what a preteen boy looks like.

Then there's the "logic" of "it doesn't matter how old they are, it's how old they look." I take it you love taking advantage of early bloomers don't you? Because they look like adults, it makes it okay right? Sick fucks.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Love Aj!!

The best diva in wwe atm..


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If she doesn't return to Bryan, she'll quickly drift into a comedy sideshow role exactly like R-Truth. Hell, they might just stick her with R-Truth.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Why are people saying she looks like a teenage boy? She probably won't ever be a Playboy centerfold I'll grant you that, but she's not ugly. She's a petite woman with no boyish looking features. Sadly, I think her appearance will hinder her in WWE once this storyline is over. They like to push females who are built (real or fake) for the most part...judging by their past she probably won't ever get a Trish or Lita like push. 

But for God sakes she isn't ugly by any means.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

johnsos7 said:


> Why are people saying she looks like a teenage boy? She probably won't ever be a Playboy centerfold I'll grant you that, but she's not ugly. She's a petite woman with no boyish looking features. Sadly, I think her appearance will hinder her in WWE once this storyline is over. They like to push females who are built (real or fake) for the most part...judging by their past she probably won't ever get a Trish or Lita like push.
> 
> But for God sakes she isn't ugly by any means.


12 year old boys aren't ugly, either...:yum:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I've not read the whole thread, but people hating on Kane need to realise, he's only there to eat the pin by Punk, to extend the feud!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> 12 year old boys aren't ugly, either...:yum:


The makeup surely covers up her poor genetics.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AJ's very good looking. The only people saying she isn't are a bunch of virgins who want to try to cover it up and act like they can do better over the internet.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been a fan of AJ since I stumbled on some FCW matches and her NXT debut, if winning NXT was based on in talent AJ would have won by a country mile.

Atm she has the most interesting character in WWE and is over shadowing the 3 men in the WWE Title picture, she is playing the character really well and seems to be a natural at it her facial expressions are really selling the character especially during the segment with Josh Matthews last night. I was all for her returning to Bryan in this angle but after last night I'm convinced she can go it alone with this gimmick, I'd rather see her help Bryan and cost Punk to transition into a heel then be abusive to Bryan for a couple of shows then go it alone with this psycho character which will hopefully lead to a Diva's title.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> AJ's very good looking. The only people saying she isn't are a bunch of virgins who want to try to cover it up and act like they can do better over the internet.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I absolutely do not want AJ to go alone. Every diva that doesn't have a side story with a superstar gets lost in the shuffle. I'd rather see her in segments with the WWE Champion (Bryan) than her join the Diva's division without having that link. She should become Diva's champion once she joins Bryan, but her not being linked to him will be the beginning of the end of her career.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^She should just wrestle imo, that's her best attribute by far. Dunno why WWE uses great wrestlers as valets instead of...well wrestlers.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Because diva's that only wrestle get lost in the shuffle and have no character.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Loudness said:


> ^She should just wrestle imo, that's her best attribute by far. Dunno why WWE uses great wrestlers as valets instead of...well wrestlers.


This was the point I was making too, she's too good in the ring to be wasted as a valet.

Edit - Extra point of note that No Way Out poster is starting to make sense now looking at AJ this week


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> She looks like a 12 year old boy? Never seen a boy look anything like that. I'm starting to think some of you have had some really fucked up childhoods if you think that's what a preteen boy looks like.
> 
> Then there's the "logic" of "it doesn't matter how old they are, it's how old they look." I take it you love taking advantage of early bloomers don't you? Because they look like adults, it makes it okay right? Sick fucks.


LOL she hardly looks or acts like a kid.
Jay Lethal says shes a freak and I think at the end of the day his opinion>>>>>>>>yours.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Trish Stratus was a valet for years before she started to wrestle. Developing diva's characters is something that WWE has went away from since Lita and Trish. I think they are going back to that with AJ.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Because diva's that only wrestle get lost in the shuffle and have no character.


I never said she should only wrestle, but I hate her character while I like her ring skills. Why does it always have to be one of the extremes? I think the Divas should get mic AND ring time just like them men, at least the relevant ones, which she obviously is right now.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ is a talented Diva, no doubt about that.

But I am bored to death by this story line. Many people love it, but I personally am not entertained at all. It's not really AJ, Bryan, or Punk's fault, mainly the terrible "creative" team making these ridiculous angles.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

But the point is, if she wasn't involved in the storyline with D-Bry, she would be on NXT. I think she should wrestle, and I love her character. She needs to win the title, she's the only diva that has any character other than Eve, who is an authority figure now so she can't wrestle.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not denying her character development, even if I dislike it, is still better than any other diva besides Eve honestly, but like I said, still give her a match. You can do both, it's not that hard. Eventually Kharma will return and they will need some divas who actually proved themselves in the ring to face her, not girls who just cut promos. I think AJ could have decent matches with Eve, Natalya, Tamina and Beth.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken AJ was the only Diva to get air time last night? No development for Layla and Beth feud, I don't recall seeing Eve with Big Jonny either. AJ is the current relevant Diva putting her in matches or in Diva title picture is a must atm and should happen after NWO.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> LOL she hardly looks or acts like a kid.
> Jay Lethal says shes a freak and I think at the end of the day his opinion>>>>>>>>yours.


You misread my post. I was responding against earlier comments on her looks. Read my post again.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Again, if she goes solo, she'll only be in 30 second to 2 minute matches of no consequence or promotion. If she's with Bryan, there's legitimate consequence of what her matches would be because they would affect Daniel Bryan. Then Vince will get bored with her gimmick after a month going solo, she'll be cycled through with the rest of the divas roster in the Superstars/NXT rotation. The cold hard fact is, if she's with Bryan, simply by association will the matches she has be given shine. Just look at a couple of months ago, when Bryan was cornering her against the Bellas. If he wasn't involved with her at all, those matches would be total throwaways and possibly not even written into the show to begin with.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to make a thread about this but it will obviously be merged anyway. What do you guys think AJ's main goal? Is she trying to make DB jealous? Actually with DB and fooling Punk? Fooling both of those guys and is with Kane? Or is she a girl that is horny and needs any man that looks at her?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think she's definitely going to end up with D-Bry, whether she is already in cahoots with him or doing all of this to make him jealous. Either way, hopefully endgame to this storyline is D-Bry and AJ being a power couple.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I read earlier in the thread that making the point that both Lita and Trish (undoubtly the two most influential Diva's of the modern time) were both valet's to key wrestlers/key storylines before they went on to be pivitiol on their own. Lita with The Hardys and Trish with TnA.

I see AJ going longer with the being used in storylines. The more character development the better. Because once you send her off on the Diva's division, there's no time for that because they don't get time in the first place. Better to have that set in stone first before hand.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

tlk23 said:


>


THE GOATs.

That should have been on Wrestlemania rather than the pre-show.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see what AJ's character looks like in WWE13...and Kaitlyn for that matter!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

tlk23 said:


>


LOL, looks like she hurt her shoulder doing that, you can see her grabbing her shoulder at the end.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

tlk23 said:


>


AJ is a lot better in her role as a manager. She really shouldn't start wrestling unless she absolutely has to


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> AJ is a lot better in her role as a manager. She really shouldn't start wrestling unless she absolutely has to


I suggest you go look at some of her FCW matches this chick can rassle


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

She should wrestle and manage.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> I suggest you go look at some of her FCW matches this chick can rassle


I'm sorry I meant she's a lot better off in her role as a manager


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO I believe that she's better as a wrestler than a manager. I'm just beginning to sway to the idea of her staying as a manager.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Last night, AJ became my favorite diva ever. That interview with Josh Mathews was GREAT. I can't wait to see the rest of this story play out. She's definitely either in cahoots with Bryan or she's trying to make him jealous.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel like so many people are geeking out over this girl just because they wish they had her, not because the character/wrestler known as AJ is any good. 

she's clingy and is all cutesy. nerd's dreamgirl, basically.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

her interview with Josh yesterday reminds of Ellen Page in hard candy when is she is torturing that man in the movie.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

AJ and Eve are the only Divas that they seem to care about for now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
What the hell happened on Raw? Did Punk save me from Daniel? Did Daniel try to save me from Kane? Did I make Josh cry? It's kind of a blur.

:lmao:lmao:lmao
I love her Twitter


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YES YES YES ! said:


> her interview with Josh yesterday reminds of Ellen Page in hard candy when is she is torturing that man in the movie.


LOVE this reference... now I'll never be able to unsee it. Nobody's balls are safe.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

A.ss J.erking= what we all do when this diva comes on.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Buck Angel said:


> I feel like so many people are geeking out over this girl just because they wish they had her, not because the character/wrestler known as AJ is any good.
> 
> she's clingy and is all cutesy. nerd's dreamgirl, basically.


It's more than that for me tbh. I myself like to design characters that can be fascinating. AJ is the perfect example of a person full of character, and one that is truly fascinating and yes, it's also a treat that she's cute as hell. I like the fact that she's also truly passionate about the wrestling aspect of the game. I have watched just about all the matches I can watch that she has done, and enjoyed them all. AJ is my fave star in the WWE today.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> I say Mickie James did it better. She got so over that she got Trish boo'd at Wrestlemania and should have been the next mega Diva after her had WWE actually gave a damn.
> 
> That withstanding, AJ has truly excelled in her role and has given me some sort of laugh or intrigue whenever I see her. Although she is on the lowest of the totem pole for me, her recent crazy yet kinky antics have been kind of interesting.
> 
> I bet she's a crazy, mean fuck in the bed.


I honestly think they both being something different to the table. Mickie's character was definitely more over-the-top, while AJ is kinda more subtle.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Ok to that guy who said she is about to become next Mickie James I have to agree here. 

By far she has brought something diva's division has been lacing for a few years now. 

An interesting diva's character. She truly has grown to me also. After this whole thing they need to spark some sort of diva feud and let her feud over the divas belt. 

"His body is his temple". I will forever LOL at that line:lmao. *


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

The people saying she looks like a 12 year old boy need to realize that big ass and tits aren't the only things that make a woman beautiful and sexy, sure I really like big tits and ass but it's not everything. There's some shallow people just pissed they will never get a shot at a beautiful woman like AJ, so they come up with some ridiculous reason why they think she isn't beautiful.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

lolwut


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I want to make a thread about this but it will obviously be merged anyway. What do you guys think AJ's main goal? Is she trying to make DB jealous? Actually with DB and fooling Punk? Fooling both of those guys and is with Kane? Or is she a girl that is horny and needs any man that looks at her?


She's still in love with Bryan. Her aggressive side is her attempting to fill the void he had in her life, the protector. She's looking for the validation (aka the rebound guy) and that's why she said she likes when men look at her. She needs to feel wanted, by any means. Bryan will fall in love with her as she becomes more heelish and she'll probably deny him out of hurt. The storyline will continue with the chase..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> She's still in love with Bryan. Her aggressive side is her attempting to fill the void he had in her life, the protector. She's looking for the validation (aka the rebound guy) and that's why she said she likes when men look at her. She needs to feel wanted, by any means. Bryan will fall in love with her as she becomes more heelish and she'll probably deny him out of hurt. The storyline will continue with the chase..


That's deep bro

which means it's not even close to what the WWE is thinking.

:vince2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> The people saying she looks like a 12 year old boy need to realize that big ass and tits aren't the only things that make a woman beautiful and sexy, sure I really like big tits and ass but it's not everything. There's some shallow people just pissed they will never get a shot at a beautiful woman like AJ, so they come up with some ridiculous reason why they think she isn't beautiful.


We aren't saying that because she has no ass and tits...we're saying it because she looks like a fucking 12 year old boy.

And I don't say that because I'm mad I won't ever tap that, because I've had shit that looks better than that.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why are people insulting the GawdessOAT in her appreciation thread? No respect these days on the internet...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> That's deep bro
> 
> which means it's not even close to what the WWE is thinking.
> 
> :vince2


I laugh because it's true. :lol

If AJ looks like a 12 year old boy, consider me a gay pedo. :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> Why are people insulting the GawdessOAT in her appreciation thread? No respect these days on the internet...


Easy Redeem. Let the haters hate. I really want this one to stay open. 

@Bob the Jobber remember when AJ and DB had the "talk" on SD? could you imagine if this was the blue print of their plan from that day? SWERVE!!! all apart of the bigger picture.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

....anyways....

The plan does look to see AJ turn against Punk and side with Bryan to become the WWE champion. I would like to see a HH/Steph behavior like power couple with AJ as Divas champion and Bryan as WWEchampion.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> We aren't saying that because she has no ass and tits...we're saying it because she looks like a fucking 12 year old boy.
> 
> And I don't say that because I'm mad I won't ever tap that, because I've had shit that looks better than that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


12 year-old boy










AJ Lee










Stop it, slime


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Easy Redeem. Let the haters hate. I really want this one to stay open.
> 
> @Bob the Jobber remember when AJ and DB had the "talk" on SD? could you imagine if this was the blue print of their plan from that day? SWERVE!!! all apart of the bigger picture.


Is this when he was the World Champion? His plan all along was to lose the World title in 18 seconds, break up with AJ, have AJ pretend to like Punk, and have her screw him over to help Bryan win the WWE title.

Sounds logical.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, just there whole relationship to fool everyone. But still, it's all completely illogical. lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think the relationship part is logical, she definitely acted different off-screen than on-screen, seeing how she now changed her attitude after he dumped her. That's why now all of a sudden everybody else thinks she's nuts but he still treats her the same.

He knew the real AJ while everybody else thought she was Miss Innocent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I haven't seen the recent SD promo between AJ and DB yet, should go check it out to see their vibe during it.






This promo relates a bit to bob the jobber's post.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone remember that poll WWE put up last night asking who was the biggest threat to CM Punk's championship? Apparently AJ won the poll with 52% of the votes. Kane had 33% of the vote and Bryan had 15%.

This obviously concludes that AJ is ready for her WWE championship reign, brother.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, I hate that poll. It's either a spoiler or something to throw us off what is actually going to happen. They better not change the storyline based on swerving the WWE universe.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If they are not in cahoots and there getting back together, I think it's just the mastermind of Daniel Bryan molding AJ into the woman he wants. He let her go on her own in the free world searching for a man to replace Daniel in her heart, but Bryan knows her insanity will keep the other men away. So eventually she gives up and devotes herself totally to him, to a Harley Quinn-level. That's the reason why when she made that first crazy look at him, he didn't even flinch. Or when they had that segment backstage on Smackdown, he wasn't even nervous or anxious around her. He's actually the only male that is cool as a cucumber with her insanity, everyone else tries to avoid her or calls her crazy. And because the other men shun her so quickly, her mind becomes even more unhinged and she discovers that Daniel Bryan is the only one who gave her a chance. That would also explain why he tried to attack Kane, because he feels Kane might be insane enough to take her instead of reject her. That's why he had that look of bewilderment that Kane went away. That would also explain why Bryan immediately shut down Kofi, because AJ "wasn't ready" for that phase of her transformation yet.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Yeah, I hate that poll. It's either a spoiler or something to throw us off what is actually going to happen. They better not change the storyline based on swerving the WWE universe.


I don't think any of the polls or articles on WWE.com have any result on anything that happens on-screen. It's just a way to keep people talking, I presume.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

YES YES YES ! said:


> How good is AJ she is so awsome i love her in this role to bits. I have never been a fan of women like this since Micky James had that crazy stalker story line with Trish AJ has been amazing.


That's why I am a big fan of Mickie and a big fan of AJ since Mickie left WWE because not only are they both smoking hot, but they know how to wrestle & act in storylines.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> If they are not in cahoots and there getting back together, I think it's just the mastermind of Daniel Bryan molding AJ into the woman he wants. He let her go on her own in the free world searching for a man to replace Daniel in her heart, but Bryan knows her insanity will keep the other men away. So eventually she gives up and devotes herself totally to him, to a Harley Quinn-level. That's the reason why when she made that first crazy look at him, he didn't even flinch. Or when they had that segment backstage on Smackdown, he wasn't even nervous or anxious around her. He's actually the only male that is cool as a cucumber with her insanity, everyone else tries to avoid her or calls her crazy. And because the other men shun her so quickly, her mind becomes even more unhinged and she discovers that Daniel Bryan is the only one who gave her a chance. That would also explain why he tried to attack Kane, because he feels Kane might be insane enough to take her instead of reject her. That's why he had that look of bewilderment that Kane went away. That would also explain why Bryan immediately shut down Kofi, because AJ "wasn't ready" for that phase of her transformation yet.


Fuck. This is a good post, yo. (Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> If they are not in cahoots and there getting back together, I think it's just the mastermind of Daniel Bryan molding AJ into the woman he wants. He let her go on her own in the free world searching for a man to replace Daniel in her heart, but Bryan knows her insanity will keep the other men away. So eventually she gives up and devotes herself totally to him, to a Harley Quinn-level. That's the reason why when she made that first crazy look at him, he didn't even flinch. Or when they had that segment backstage on Smackdown, he wasn't even nervous or anxious around her. He's actually the only male that is cool as a cucumber with her insanity, everyone else tries to avoid her or calls her crazy. And because the other men shun her so quickly, her mind becomes even more unhinged and she discovers that Daniel Bryan is the only one who gave her a chance. That would also explain why he tried to attack Kane, because he feels Kane might be insane enough to take her instead of reject her. That's why he had that look of bewilderment that Kane went away. That would also explain why Bryan immediately shut down Kofi, because AJ "wasn't ready" for that phase of her transformation yet.


BOOM!

Solid post. Fits the manipulative Bryan role and keeps AJ a "face" so that Bryan can continue to draw heat from treating her poorly. Win/win.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Solid post. Fits the manipulative Bryan role and keeps AJ a "face" so that Bryan can continue to draw heat from treating her poorly. Win/win.


She'd still turn heel because she'd no longer be passively in Bryan's corner, but utterly and desperately in his corner. She'd be almost as vicious and manipulative as he is when she's wrestling the other women. He would stop blatantly verbally abusing her and instead treat her as an equal to sate her new found lust of him, by helping her win the Divas title. He could still use her as a shield, but she'd be openly ecstatic to be one and may even attack his opponents like a deranged cat if he's in trouble.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> She'd still turn heel because she'd no longer be passively in Bryan's corner, but utterly and desperately in his corner. She'd be almost as vicious and manipulative as he is when she's wrestling the other women. He would stop blatantly verbally abusing her and instead treat her as an equal to sate her new found lust of him. He could still use her as a shield, but she'd be openly ecstatic to be one and may even attack his opponents like a deranged cat if he's in trouble.


If they went that route, I'd prefer a slow burn. They could always play the Bryan/AJ rejoining as if she'd felt so dejected that her only recourse was to fall back on the only man who ever accepted her for herself. That's more of a battered woman than a conniving one and it could generate even more heat for Bryan by pushing her into the role you're talking about. She gets massive sympathy for having to crawl back to him and in the end it becomes huge heat on both her and Bryan when she eventually gives in to his ways.

This is why I love this storyline. There's so many logical ways they can take it and still have it both last and continually evolve.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

In terms of looks she is not even the best diva in the company. However i look at the whole package when it comes to women and AJ all round is better then anyone in the last 6 years. That is why i am attracted to her and also i dig crazy chicks i love them. Is AJ better looking then dolls like Kelly Kelly and Aksana no, is she better all around then them YES YES YES ! and this what will make her the goat when it comes to women in wrestling. She is that good that she is above the divas belt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As much as I love AJ, I don't think she's the best diva in the WWE. all she's done this year is basically "date" Daniel Bryan and kiss him at WM28 and acting "crazy". & She's barely fucking wrestled. It's like saying the Undertaker is the best WWE wrestler right now when the guy only had one match this year. Of course she's in my top five when it comes to divas, but overall, no.

I'm just gonna wait til she actually has matches and stops having a fetish for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AJ is AWESOME!!!


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Seeing a lot of different posts on here regarding what direction, I've been forced to think a lot. There's a lot of different ways this storyline can play out, which i'm excited for. It's been far too long since a storyline like this came from the WWE. I just hope they, like all of us, realize how much potential this has for story telling and the careers of DBry, AJ, and Punk.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ has become my favorite diva hands down. I would say I would want her to start wrestling but that would actually be a bad thing for her at this point as the actual Divas champion can't even get on TV.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm actually seeing what the WWE is doing. They're finnally rebuilding their Tag Team and Diva divsions. How are they rebuilding the Diva's divison?? Layla??? Well she's just a small part. Building AJ and even Eve as the characters they are is the best way to rebuild the Diva's divsion. People will care once the ones fighting for the title are people they care about. Like them or not, both AJ and Eve are getting noticed and getting reactions.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not a big fan of her but honestly she is the only interesting thing in the WWE today.*


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Not a big fan of her but honestly she is the only interesting thing in the WWE today.*


Event hought I'm a fan of AJ, this is sad but true.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

She's not the only interesting thing, the storyline is, though. Everything else seems scrambled last minute squash matches. This storyline is the only thing the WWE can claim is not put together last minute (even though it probably is).


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> As much as I love AJ, I don't think she's the best diva in the WWE. all she's done this year is basically "date" Daniel Bryan and kiss him at WM28 and acting "crazy". & She's barely fucking wrestled. It's like saying the Undertaker is the best WWE wrestler right now when the guy only had one match this year. Of course she's in my top five when it comes to divas, but overall, no.


Which other diva has done even half of that recently?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> AJ has become my favorite diva hands down. I would say I would want her to start wrestling but that would actually be a bad thing for her at this point as the actual Divas champion can't even get on TV.


Yes she's a great wrestler but being involved in angles like this is actually better for her status as a diva.
I'm kinda mixed on it because women like AJ or Natalya become wrestlers because they love to do it but then they are really offered nothing when they do it so you have to become a personality to get over instead and at that point its just about being a pretty face or an actress vs actually knowing how to wrestle.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Everybody that goes to the WWE knows you have to become a character in order to succeed, otherwise the fans won't care about you. Nothing wrong with building up characters before they put them in the divas division. The divas division should be based on divas that have built up characters. That's how it was so good with Trish and Lita, now it's a nothing division. It's better to be built up before the divas go for the title, or they won't get much time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ is either gonna team up with Kane, go back to Daniel Bryan or get CM Punk to win the match at no way out


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is either gonna team up with Kane, go back to Daniel Bryan or get CM Punk to win the match at no way out


Thanks for narrowing it down for us.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is one of the hottest girls in the world.
So keep her in these story lines to keep seeing her !


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Thanks for narrowing it down for us.


My thoughts exactly. :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AJ is the greatest diva-valet in WWE, since Sunny. Not a wrestler, but valet. I mean, when was the last time a diva was on a poster of a PPV?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TomasThunder619 said:


> AJ is the greatest diva-valet in WWE, since Sunny. Not a wrestler, but valet. I mean, when was the last time a diva was on a poster of a PPV?


I wouldn't go as far as to say she's the BEST since Sunny, but she's definitely up there. She's at least the best since Lita w/Edge though, no question.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I could def see a new version of Edge and Lita with Punk and AJ. Heel Punk along with a crazy heel AJ...that'd be pretty cool!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I enjoy AJ's tweets too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Yes she's a great wrestler but being involved in angles like this is actually better for her status as a diva.
> I'm kinda mixed on it because women like AJ or Natalya become wrestlers because they love to do it but then they are really offered nothing when they do it so you have to become a personality to get over instead and at that point its just about being a pretty face or an actress vs actually knowing how to wrestle.


Yes it is kind of sad its that way for the Divas, b/c AJ is a great wrestler, but where has that gotten Nattie and Beth.

The 2 divas right with the most air-time now are Eve and AJ and it has NOTHING to do with wrestling but with adeveloping an actual character. Now if they could just combine the 2 for the Divas that would be something (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Yes it is kind of sad its that way for the Divas, b/c AJ is a great wrestler, but where has that gotten Nattie and Beth.
> 
> The 2 divas right with the most air-time now are Eve and AJ and it has NOTHING to do with wrestling but with adeveloping an actual character. Now if they could just combine the 2 for the Divas that would be something (Y)


All AJ needs to do is win the title, and wrestle from time to time. I believe she can get the title over. She needs to keep wrestling to keep from ring rust. Man, I can only imagine how much ring rust Naomi has.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> All AJ needs to do is win the title, and wrestle from time to time. I believe she can get the title over. She needs to keep wrestling to keep from ring rust. Man, I can only imagine how much ring rust Naomi has.


Yeh, I hear ya here, AJ or Eve should win the Divas title sometime soon, Naomi should start wrestling again (if even on superstars) and if they don't want Diva's matches on Raw or SD just have either defend it on Superstars. But at least then the Divas champion will be seen on the weekly TV shows.


----------



## dizzymizzlizziac (Jun 6, 2012)

I love A.J. Can't say it any other way. I'm both a Danielson and Brooks mark so however it pans out I'll be flying, but goood Lord - that girl's the most talented actor they have on the entire roster, period. She's so convincing and interesting; one of the few reasons to watch Raw these days, frankly. And, I'm I the only one interested in her "You don't like aggressive women? I do!" comment? - way to drop some bisexual innuendo into the mix honey child! - sorry, if this has already been mentioned - gave up following you crazy cats at pg 9 - ALL THIS since yesterday? WTH? LOL!


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

I think AJ will screw CM Punk and Kane and get Bryan the WWE Champions for so-called costing him his heavyweight champaionship at WM which I know is the most expected situation to happen and of course she turns heel with Daniel Bryan. WWE sometimes throws a spanner in the works but not that much and I dont see it this time so im 85% sure that will happen and I expect it.

But I like the idea of her helping Punk and personally screw Daniel Bryan out of it and Cm Punk and AJ can become one and do something with that.

Or just go with kane and screw them both.


Please anything other than the top one that we all expect to happen and can see a mile away. C'mon WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Yeh, I hear ya here, AJ or Eve should win the Divas title sometime soon, Naomi should start wrestling again (if even on superstars) and if they don't want Diva's matches on Raw or SD just have either defend it on Superstars. But at least then the Divas champion will be seen on the weekly TV shows.


Yeah, it really wouldn't hurt to have her do some matches with Maxine on NXT help her build a character like they did AJ.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is only 2 ways this can pan out and still work and that's have AJ siding with Punk or Bryan to extend their feud if they put AJ with Kane it will all but kill the momentum she has right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really hope they don't pair her with Kane, would put a damper on things, but the Josh interview really changed my thoughts on that.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

For a long time I've not been able to see what everyone meant with AJ being hot. Since she's turning crazy I am slowly coming around to it. Gotta say but I definitely dig crazy chicks too!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Jags said:


> I think AJ will screw CM Punk and Kane and get Bryan the WWE Champions for so-called costing him his heavyweight champaionship at WM which I know is the most expected situation to happen and of course she turns heel with Daniel Bryan. WWE sometimes throws a spanner in the works but not that much and I dont see it this time so im 85% sure that will happen and I expect it.
> 
> But I like the idea of her helping Punk and personally screw Daniel Bryan out of it and Cm Punk and AJ can become one and do something with that.
> 
> ...


It's definitely the most expected, and it also makes the most sense. Punk is a loner, him and AJ hooking up in storyline would be awful. It only works now because Bryan is in the storyline and it's basically her making him jealous. Putting her with Kane would kill the whole storyline, and I don't want them doing that, because then Bryan would likely become face.

Putting her with Bryan is the most expected because it's what works the best. They work well off of each other and I sure as hell don't want that to end just because it is expected.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Thanks for narrowing it down for us.


Well it eliminates my theory of hergrowing out a moustache and creating a carnival stable with Kizarnie, Eli Cottonwood and Festus and then taking over the entire WWE.



SonoShion said:


> I enjoy AJ's tweets too.


"Raw tonight. I'd love to customize another tshirt, but for some reason I'm not allowed to hold scissors anymore."


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Obviously she wants to customize the Yes! shirt.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

This says an awful lot aswell. 

These two will leave together with the WWE championship but I supose it will keep the DB/Punk rivalry ongoing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wouldn't you just love to know what shes thinking


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Wouldn't you just love to know what shes thinking


I know what I'm thinking.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

It'd be good if she was able to win Bryan the title in a way that people weren't sure if she meant it or not. Some sort of mistake that left everybody guessing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Arseache Kid said:


> It'd be good if she was able to win Bryan the title in a way that people weren't sure if she meant it or not. Some sort of mistake that left everybody guessing.


Thats how I see it playing out at NWO and then MitB we'll see her true intentions.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I know what I'm thinking.


shocker


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Solid12 said:


> shocker


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

AJ is quickly catapulting her way to top Diva status. They haven't had someone this intriguing from the females in years. I'd say Maxine has potential too, but she's still slightly more generic than AJ.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ's awesome. She's pretty much the embodiment of what WWE needs out of a girl: She's not someone who came hand-picked from some modeling agency. She studied in NYU for drama and THEN STILL did Wrestling at a school because she wanted to, despite having (I'm assuming from NYU) shitload of loans to pay off. 

She can wrestle better than the rest, and she can act better than the rest. Easily the most talented girl in the WWE and best woman wrestler in the WWE other than Kharma and arguably Beth Phoenix. AJ legit acts. Admit it: You kinda felt shitty when Bryan broke up with AJ. If you didn't find her puppy-doll eyes sad, then you have no soul. I don't think anyone else in the WWE except Cena can legit act.

Don't get all the comments about her looking like a kid. For real? So if a chick doesn't have plastic boobs the size of her head then she's a boy? Wow, society has really become super retarded. Unless she's got kids or fat, most chicks don't have gigantic boobs, and its completely OK. Really.


She's hot, but in a normal way, and not something out of a porno with fake boobs and steroids. Honestly, if most girls were like AJ, most of us dudes would not be single. She resonates with the adult crowd, and her acting allows her to resonate with everyone else.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I really like AJ's character and her role lately. To be honest, I liked AJ before the Daniel Bryan girlfriend scenerio (at which point she became kinda meh). But now her character is interesting, + she's pretty hot in a non model kind of way which is good.

(Y) for AJ right now.




Domenico said:


> No. I would really enjoy this feud if it would just be about Punk and Bryan, but instead they added AJ and Kane into this bullshit.


Punk/Bryan fued was boring before they inserted AJ imo. Neither one has the status to carry a fued, so combined they don't have much spark unless there's an interesting story to it. And "oh who wins will be the 'best!'" just isn't an interesting story to anyone with a developed mind, seeing as the show is scripted and who wins actually isn't the best, they're just scripted to have won it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

True, Bryan's the best win or lose.

So is AJ. Can't wait til the GOAT helps the GOAT win.

<3 AJ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone thought about tweeting her this thread?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Anyone thought about tweeting her this thread?


Now now. Such common internet forum threads are not worthy of our Queen's perusal.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

She's far more tolerable and less irritating than she was on NXT, but I'm still not in her fan club.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Anyone thought about tweeting her this thread?


i was thinking that myself actually. i actually was thinking of tweeting her the thread about how the divas division is pretty much dead, with all of the comments about how she and eve seem to be building it back up rather well. i think that's a good self-esteem booster.

then again, i dunno if we'll get a response or even a re-tweet because even aj doesn't break too far off-character on twitter (probably what with all the kids that think it's all real). it'd be really cool to see that though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If AJ and Punk are in cahoots to mess with Bryan's head but are not an actual couple, then say goodbye to Bryan's push. He'll be where the Miz is in 2 months. He'd be the manipulating undersized heel who can't win any big matches and gets outsmarted at every PPV to rapidly descending heat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Anyone thought about tweeting her this thread?


She would probably break character and mark out. (Y)


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

So why hasn't anyone tweeted her yet???


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

theDJK said:


> So why hasn't anyone tweeted her yet???


I just did


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> If AJ and Punk are in cahoots to mess with Bryan's head but are not an actual couple, then say goodbye to Bryan's push. He'll be where the Miz is in 2 months. He'd be the manipulating undersized heel who can't win any big matches and gets outsmarted at every PPV to rapidly descending heat.


I can't see them ending the Bryan/Punk feud anytime soon. What other main event caliber heel is there? I love Ziggler but throwing him into the mix after his current streak would look very poor. Show? He'll be fed to Supercena. They really don't have a choice but to extend this feud as long as they can and the only way to do that is to keep the AJ dynamic involved as much as possible. Punk is on a tier above everyone but Cena kayfabe wise, so AJ has to remain the wild card that could tip the scales either way to make each match look like a danger to the belt. Then again, if they didn't learn from the Jericho/Punk feud of never making the challenger look like a legit threat, Bryan will definitely come out losing momentum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan seems to be not your average heel. Sure Show is good, but he is your typical monster heel and he is nowhere near the level of greatness that was Henry. Bryan no matter how popular he is is doing what he can to get under people's skin, and it's working, I can't really describe it but there are times when I truly enjoy seeing him get what he deserves. I hope WWE doesn't completely kill his momentum, and I don't really see them doing it.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

^That's freaking awesome!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RichDV said:


>


Told ya I tweeted her it


----------



## Captaint84 (Mar 12, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> She doesn't look like an adult, if you threw her into any random high school most people would mistake her for a 14 or 15 year old.
> 
> Point is she isn't attractive and she sure as hell isn't hot. Anyone who thinks so is probably a pedo


People who thought the olsen twins and lindsay lohan were hot when they were children are pedos,people who think AJ Lee,a grown and fully developed woman in her 20s is hot,are not pedos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Captaint84 said:


> People who thought the olsen twins and lindsay lohan were hot when they were children are pedos,people who think AJ Lee,a grown and fully developed woman in her 20s is hot,are not pedos


Exactly this, you have every right not to find her attractive but there is nothing wrong with the people who do.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Captaint84 said:


> People who thought the olsen twins and lindsay lohan were hot when they were children are pedos,people who think AJ Lee,a grown and fully developed woman in her 20s is hot,are not pedos


Most people don't even realize that pedophilia wouldn't even apply to someone attracted to 14/15 year olds anyway, unless those 14/15 year olds looked like they were 10-11.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RichDV said:


>


:lmao this is great. (Y)


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Most people don't even realize that pedophilia wouldn't even apply to someone attracted to 14/15 year olds anyway, unless those 14/15 year olds looked like they were 10-11.


So does this make me a Pedo or not??


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

theDJK said:


> So does this make me a Pedo or not??


Not unless you're attracted to prepubescent children, or the look of one.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Not unless you're attracted to prepubescent children, or the look of one.


What's the age range of prepubescent?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

theDJK said:


> What's the age range of prepubescent?


Pre-puberty.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Pre-puberty.


:lol meaning not even close to AJ


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

DBryan makes anyone look good :troll

Seriously though I do think she's a good entertainer.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Pre-puberty.


Ok....then I'm not a Pedo...I think


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

RichDV said:


>


Awesome! <3

I hope she ends up joining Ambrose at some point after he debuts so we can get a Bryan/Ambrose feud eventually.

With the AJ/Bryan dynamic, there's so much they can do outside of the title picture, which is good for when he doesn't have the strap, so they'll both still be in the spotlight.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> 1. She doesn't look like a boy. If you think that, you're a fool.
> 
> 2. I'm a 23 year old (2 years younger than her) that probably looks about 15/16 to some people. Looking younger means nothing, lots of people in their 20s nowadays look really young.
> 
> 3. AJ is the best diva in the WWE, and is my favorite since Lita's heel run. Never had a favorite before that.


this. im 38 and people dont think im a day over 25. is aj the hottest diva ever? of course not but shes the chick you take home to meet mom, you just fuck the rest of em.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice that she acknowledged WF. Now I gotta present myself better around here...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ambrose is a demented sadistic human being, that n_gga going to be a lone soldier to the death of him. lol AJ likes dem indy men, but I'm not so sure about Ambrose.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

It wouldn't be a long term thing, it'd be like her trying to make Bryan jealous again, by going with Ambrose. That would be the point in which Bryan and AJ turn face, but Bryan saving her from him in the end. That would be WAY down the line, because Bryan is too good as a heel right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> It wouldn't be a long term thing, it'd be like her trying to make Bryan jealous again, by going with Ambrose. That would be the point in which Bryan and AJ turn face, but Bryan saving her from him in the end. That would be WAY down the line, because Bryan is too good as a heel right now.


You see DB/AJ going far. I hope they can go far too. Maybe even disband and reconnect again down the line whenever.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well yeah, I'm hoping they go far, but all that depends on how the next 2 months go with this storyline. If it pans out how I want it to, D-Bry and AJ will both be champions come Summerslam. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

AJ markness is getting out of hand in this place. She looks like a fucking 13 yr old with under developed tits.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hazaq said:


> AJ markness is getting out of hand in this place. She looks like a fucking 13 yr old with under developed tits.


Like your HHH markness? U mad? :hhh2


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

It's a wrestling forum, people mark for who their current favorites are. I don't see why everybody needs to be level-headed when talking about WRESTLING! WRESTLING is meant to bring out the inner-mark in you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I got to admit, I didn't think they would use A.J Lee right, but they proved me wrong. Her current gimmick is what No Way Out needs. This is the gimmick she really needed to boosts her career. If done right, then she will be the top face of the WWE.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

HBK15 said:


> Like your HHH markness? U mad? :hhh2


rimo well played.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I got to admit, I didn't think they would use A.J Lee right, but they proved me wrong. Her current gimmick is what No Way Out needs. This is the gimmick she really needed to boosts her career. If done right, then she will be the top face of the WWE.


I am glad WWE finally took notice of how popular she is and didn't completely force away who she is. I doubted that this notice of AJ would happen myself. But look at the NWO poster. Marked out like a kipper.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ is already the top Diva in the WWE and she isn't even the Divas champion although I would assume that will change soon.

Imagine AJ doing her gimmick and taking the title from Layla and holds it until Kharma returns. Either way, I think AJ and Layla need to be the face of the Divas division at this point.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

AJ working with the WWE Champion and being involved in a storyline with the top guys already makes her the most popular Diva currently. I am not sure why the Divas title is not around her tiny waist?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

In due time, still building her and not rushing it, I guess. Hopefully they can give Layla more face value before she loses the title.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> In due time, still building her and not rushing it, I guess. Hopefully they can give Layla more face value before she loses the title.


Nah, I doubt they will do something with Layla, once Kelly took this break, WWE put the division on hold for some reason. We will only see Layla back when they are ready for her to drop it, I do miss seeing her though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Same. Layla hasn't been seen since Over The Limit I believe.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Nah, I doubt they will do something with Layla, once Kelly took this break, WWE put the division on hold for some reason. We will only see Layla back when they are ready for her to drop it, I do miss seeing her though.


Sucks tbh. Wishful thinking on WWE pulling the trigger on a feud with Layla and Eve or Layla and AJ when the time is right. An actual feud rather than a random title match and loss like you mentioned.

@Winning I think so, not sure if she has even been on superstars or not. Weird.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> AJ working with the WWE Champion and being involved in a storyline with the top guys already makes her the most popular Diva currently. I am not sure why the Divas title is not around her tiny waist?


IMO, she has enough going on. After NWO, or at any point they have a gap in the Bryan/AJ storyline they could always push her in the Diva's division. It allows them to keep developing her character without having to lean on the "bigger storyline" and has her role less reliant on Bryan, which can only bring in more heat to their relationship.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am glad WWE finally took notice of how popular she is and didn't completely force away who she is. I doubted that this notice of AJ would happen myself. But look at the NWO poster. Marked out like a kipper.


I was more the glad WWE finally took the notice form the fan stats she was getting from the fans, I was more like proud of them. First time in nearly 2 years, they didn't completely force away a dive who they were. Here is the case with A.J. Looking at this NWO Poster did wonders for my happy heart. I mean really, we didn't have a diva on a WWE Pay Per View poster in years. I was like saying YES when I looked at this poster. Not only for the diva thing, but more for the fact that A.J is massively over at this point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, Redeem, someone was thinking the same as you, but a little sooner. 



> *WWE: Dean Ambrose Being Managed by AJ Lee Is Perfect Fit
> By Justin LaBar (Featured Columnist) on June 6, 2012 10,190 reads 68
> Use your ← → (arrow) keys to browse more storiesNext
> Photo courtesy of FCW
> ...


Was directed from tumblr to something called bleacher report or whatever and came across this article. Ambrose marks, address it calmly. lol

Edit: Read your post Slayer, and noted.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, Redeem, someone was thinking the same as you, but a little sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that and got some of the idea from it, just disagree that she should stick to Ambrose. I feel like she should join him for a short time, then turn against him for Bryan, which would make him go more crazy and give Bryan/Ambrose a more personal feud.

Definitely would rather have Ambrose be a loner most of the time, and am looking forward to a Bryan/Ambrose feud down the line.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No.

Let Dean roam alone and let AJ be with Bryan. Dean needs* nobody*.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

No kidding he needs nobody, but he does need storylines.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well duh, that would get him over instantly that a pointless squash run like Ryback or pandering vignettes that will lessen his impact or a wacky introduction that does him no favors from the get go.

If the Foley storyline doesn't happen, it needs to be an angle that puts his face right in front of you and make you recognize that this kid is the real fucking deal and we haven't had that kind of debut in a while.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

aj? looks like a 12 year old boy? yeah, no, we need a sexy supermodel like woman.

i have JUST the right idea










:vince


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

It's just nice to see other people that aren't all about the plastic model, no in ring talent types...and backing someone who's actually in the business to be a wrestler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't mind Kelly, but I enjoyed her better when she was jobbing. AJ is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> No.
> 
> Let Dean roam alone and let AJ be with Bryan. Dean needs* nobody*.


This. He should just do his thing with Foley.

However, I do like that idea of a door number 4 guy taking AJ. Who?

Bray Wyatt. Right now AJ is mentally weak and vulnerable and just looking to be loved and accepted. The type that could be easily influenced.

Wyatt is a guy who is very inflential with his words, very cult leader like, but in a non aggressive kind of way (unlike Punk's SES style of cult leader.) There's much more to work with with Bray than Dean IMO.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

pinofreshh said:


> aj? looks like a 12 year old boy? yeah, no, we need a sexy supermodel like woman.
> 
> i have JUST the right idea
> 
> ...


Let's be honest, her appeal is that she looks like a little girl. I personally don't dig it, but to each his own.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

So in other words, you people want Ambrose to be one-dimensional and be a loner his entire career, and never see what it's like if he had a partner in crime? I'd rater he be in all sorts of storylines, including being involved with people as allies. Having him be a loner his entire career would get old. I agree that he should mainly be a loner, but not all the time.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys need to thank me if were not for me she would have never took noticed of this thread.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

she's overrated as fuck. a midget with no body and a dog's face.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit found epic AJ gif I had but I can't post
Some dude is banging her doggy style(chics body with AJ's face) and he is wearing the world heavyweight strap(supposed to be bryan)

Anyone seen it?

hilarious


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

I never thought this thread I created would get so popular. That AJ would actually see it her self wow this amazing I have created history first person to ever created a thread that was sent to the performer herself never been done before.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen Natural Born Killers? When AJ and D-Bry get back together they should model their characters after Mallory and Mickey Knox.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The worst possible outcome that I can conjure WWE actually doing is AJ being aligned with both Punk and Kane and them allying amongst themselves to collectively destroy Daniel Bryan just for a night. Such an utter and final destruction of a heel would kill Bryan dead until he turns face, and at that point he'd probably be Marc Mero version 2.0 anyways. Remember, they did book him to lose in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> The worst possible outcome that I can conjure WWE doing is AJ actually being aligned with both Punk and Kane and them allying amongst themselves to collectively destroy Daniel Bryan just for a night. Such a destruction of a heel would kill Bryan dead until he turns face, and at that point he'd probably be Marc Mero version 2.0 anyways.


Why would you even come up with that scenario in your head? It would make no sense and there is no way it would happen. Kane would rather win the match than just humiliate D-Bry. He wouldn't help Punk and AJ, at all.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> Why would you even come up with that scenario in your head? It would make no sense and there is no way it would happen. Kane would rather win the match than just humiliate D-Bry. He wouldn't help Punk and AJ, at all.


I could see wacky WWE logic having AJ not be involved in the finish at all, and Punk just winning cleanly pinning Bryan. AJ being conflicted over whether she wants Punk or Kane afterwards, and both guys just looking at each other, then back to AJ, and then all 3 look at Bryan where he just mouths "No.." and the WWE "fun" starts. Kane does random Kane things, like trolling Paul Bearer and doing the Santino trombone spot. Kane and Punk can just justify afterwards that the only way to get that crazy chick from following them all the time was to take out Bryan, so now they're free from her wackiness.

Just typing that scenario makes me physically ill, and I can imagine the internet rage that would spew from it playing out as "AJ's Ultimate Revenge ala the NWO Poster" forever burying Bryan. And ironically this thread's message being turned 180.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> oh shit found epic AJ gif I had but I can't post
> Some dude is banging her doggy style(chics body with AJ's face) and he is wearing the world heavyweight strap(supposed to be bryan)
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> ...


I am both disgusted yet slightly intrigued by this.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, Redeem, someone was thinking the same as you, but a little sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind AJ being the Harley Quinn to Ambrose's Joker.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Has anyone ever seen Natural Born Killers? When AJ and D-Bry get back together they should model their characters after Mallory and Mickey Knox.


That would be awesome, obviously watered down though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kazzenn said:


> I am both disgusted yet slightly intrigued by this.












It's more funny than disgusting, you don't see anything hardcore but I don't want to offend the lil kids

Has no one else seen it?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AntMan said:


> I wouldn't mind AJ being the Harley Quinn to Ambrose's Joker.


No, she's already Harley Quinn to Bryan's joker. Yeah, Ambrose seems more like the joker for the Dark Knight, but the relationship between Bryan and AJ is already set with a history and a reason for it being there. Her randomly following Ambrose just because they are both crazy is something I know I wouldn't enjoy. She's already got her Harley Quinn like obsession.

Besides, Bryan is more of a mastermind in his gimmick, where as Ambrose is more of a fly-off-the-handle type guy than an evil genius.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> It's more funny than disgusting, you don't see anything hardcore but I don't want to offend the lil kids
> 
> *Has no one else seen it?*


LOLno gonna stick to tumblr/WWE for my AJ dose. Oh, and thank you @YES YES YES ! lol (Y)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh shit found epic AJ gif I had but I can't post
> Some dude is banging her doggy style(chics body with AJ's face) and he is wearing the world heavyweight strap(supposed to be bryan)
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> ...


Okay, that was really creepy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Who would have guessed even two months ago that No Way Out's biggest storyline is who AJ sides with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Who would have guessed even two months ago that No Way Out's biggest storyline is who AJ sides with.


Just shows WWE can deliver whenever they want. But tbh, Just like R Truth's heel run and Punk's summer of last year. AJ's rise came as a surprise. I knew she was getting more popular, but didn't think WWE would capitalize on it.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

And what is going to be interesting will be the future of AJ.For the moment,she got good thing but she will not always be around the WWE Title.There is three options for me

1) She is going to be a manager and will manage the WWE Champion and so,she will be very popular

2) The WWE will try to use the popularity of AJ to rebuild the divas division around her 

3) What will probably happen for me.She will go back to the diva's division,in the beginning,that will be nice for her and after two or three month,she will have no storyline or segment,just 5 minutes match and will be ... like everyone else divas

My favorite would the option 2.In fact,that was what I wanted when Eve got her push but we never know what the WWE want to do so wait and see.But how do you see the future of AJ after the storyline ?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think she'll manage the WWE champ AND have the divas division built around her.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

A.J. @WWEAJLee
Excited for Raw. I know you all have so many questions. And my answer to them is this... In the end, everyone gets what they deserve.


CM Punk @CMPunk
@WWEAJLee sweet, so I'm getting a puppy and a six month vacation? You're so sweet. OR ARE YOU?! #crazychicks


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> It's more funny than disgusting, you don't see anything hardcore but I don't want to offend the lil kids
> 
> Has no one else seen it?


Nah, PM it to me. I need new jerk off material.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

gl83 said:


> A.J. @WWEAJLee
> Excited for Raw. I know you all have so many questions. And my answer to them is this... In the end, everyone gets what they deserve.
> 
> 
> ...


Bryan deserves the WWE title and AJ deserves Bryan. <3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

AntMan said:


> I wouldn't mind AJ being the Harley Quinn to Ambrose's Joker.


That could be kinda cool..


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> Bryan deserves the WWE title and AJ deserves Bryan. <3


If she sides with Punk or Kane I riot.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh shit found epic AJ gif I had but I can't post
> Some dude is banging her doggy style(chics body with AJ's face) and he is wearing the world heavyweight strap(supposed to be bryan)
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> ...


pm plz


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Kazzenn said:


> If she sides with Punk or Kane I riot.


I agree, and it's kind of sad that I feel so invested in a wrestling couple, but I am!

D-Bry + AJ 4 Life <3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I agree, and it's kind of sad that I feel so invested in a wrestling couple, but I am!
> 
> D-Bry + AJ 4 Life <3


you people are ruining wrestling. the worst "diva" and the most overhyped wrestler, together. it's awful.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

She's gonna side with both Kane AND Punk after the match to kill off the rest of Daniel Bryan's main event credibility after the match at NWO. It'll be the IWC's version of Jesus being crucified for the laughs of Vince and Dunn. At least it'll be longer than 18 seconds. It's gonna make Cole's humiliation from Cena look tame.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> you people are ruining wrestling. the worst "diva" and the most overhyped wrestler, together. it's awful.


The fact you keep coming to threads about AJ just to hate her is sad.

You're either trolling or need a life.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> She's gonna side with both Kane AND Punk after the match to kill off the rest of Daniel Bryan's main event credibility after the match at NWO. It'll be the IWC's version of Jesus being crucified for the laughs of Vince and Dunn. At least it'll be longer than 18 seconds. It's gonna make Cole's humiliation from Cena look tame.


You sure are pessimistic, aren't you?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> you people are ruining wrestling. the worst "diva" and the most overhyped wrestler, together. it's awful.


I have no idea why you're posting in an AJ appreciation thread, bro. AJ is the queen, get mad deaux.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> you people are ruining wrestling. the worst "diva" and the most overhyped wrestler, together. it's awful.


My people and I aren't ruining anything, we don't write for it or are not even in the wrestling business. Is WWE reading my posts on here and listening to me? Doubt it.

Now quit bashing da gawdess in her thread. She deserves nothing but our respect in here!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She's as cute as a button and they've laid the ground work to create a good power couple between her & Bryan. We'll see if that pans out.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

RichDV said:


> You sure are pessimistic, aren't you?


It's just the worst case scenario that needs to be brought up, so it softens it's impact if it happens. Knowing WWE, she's probably not even going to do anything in the match and she ends up with no one and just becomes a comedy character afterwards until they find some other guy they can pair her up with.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> you people are ruining wrestling. the worst "diva" and the most overhyped wrestler, together. it's awful.


My future wife AJ is not the worst diva, quit posting in this thread so much if you hate her so much. I'm not sure how it's possible to hate AJ, it's like hating a box of kittens she's so cute.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll give AJ a spin or two, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love her and her character right now. It's a rare thing where they give a Diva a personality and I'm glad they're doing something interesting with her. All I need to see now is her take the title away from Layla and I'm content! :bryan


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, you guys certainly are dedicated (?) fans...


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

I was the one who created this thread now I want to shut it down because after watching the Tna PPV tonight, I am embarrassed that the best thing about WWE is AJ. So please any mods lock this thread and let someone else start a new one up, you people enjoy watching WWE where a women is the best thing because it must be embarrassing to be an WWE fan right now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

YES YES YES ! said:


> I was the one who created this thread now I want to shut it down because after watching the Tna PPV tonight, I am embarrassed that the best thing about WWE is AJ. So please any mods lock this thread and let someone else start a new one up, you people enjoy watching WWE where a women is the best thing because it must be embarrassing to be an WWE fan right now.


LOL WTF IS THIS??? Whi cares about TNA? Their show is usually garbage and because TNA had one good PPV we should be embarrassed to be WWE fans?

The WWE title feud isn't just the best thing in WWE, it's arguably the best thing in wrestling.

And quit bragging about making the thread, it's getting borderline pathetic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

YES YES YES ! said:


> I was the one who created this thread now I want to shut it down because after watching the Tna PPV tonight, I am embarrassed that the best thing about WWE is AJ. So please any mods lock this thread and let someone else start a new one up, you people enjoy watching WWE where a women is the best thing because it must be embarrassing to be an WWE fan right now.


LOL WWE/AJ > TNA, I know some peeps are hyping TNA, but let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet. Pretty sure peeps were saying the same thing last year when Truth was in the ME for Capital Punishment.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think this thread has more than run it's course. If you guys want to circle jerk about AJ and Bryan do it on your own time.


----------

